

Valentines Day in BASH - srajbr
http://valentines.digitalocean.com/

======
kylek
Can we please not tell people to pipe things directly from curl to bash?

~~~
notacoward
Exactly. There's no way in hell anyone should ever do that, even (thanks to
DNS hijacking etc.) if they thought the file was something they wrote
themselves.

------
quchen
Don't we have a bit too much of a history with clicking/doing things on the
internet with "love" in their names? Happy Friday by DigitalOcean, where
trusting random people on the internets is company policy.

~~~
salgernon
Pipe it to more. That's just crap at the end after a lot of white space.
What's sad about this is that it _doesnt_ use curses and just reprints the
entire terminal.

curl
[http://artscene.textfiles.com/vt100/valentin.vt](http://artscene.textfiles.com/vt100/valentin.vt)

And related.

------
ryutin
no love for my mac :-(

[Fri Feb 14 14:35:37] -bash:~$ curl -s valentines.digitalocean.com | bash

bash: line 1: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'

bash: line 1: `<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
"[http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">'](http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">')

------
salgernon
Why could't this just be a text file with curses escapes available via netcat?
At least then it's limited only to known terminal exploits, rather than
running whatever the hell it wants as you.

